
Domain Pascal Language Reference (1987) [pdf] - Tomte
http://bitsavers.informatik.uni-stuttgart.de/pdf/apollo/000792-04_DOMAIN_Pascal_Language_Reference_Jan87.pdf
======
mhd
Ah, I still remember some Apollo Workstations used for email (i.e. Pine) at my
university. Never got around to seeing the original Domain/OS, as by then the
acquisition by HP was very much complete (and boy, if it weren't for IBM, HP-
UX would've looked even worse).

Anyone got to use those boxes in their prime? Supposed to be Unix-ish, but not
quite...

~~~
realworldview
Yes. Unix-enough. Why not play, today:
[https://www.mess.org/howto/apollo](https://www.mess.org/howto/apollo) ;-)

~~~
mhd
I'll definitely try that out, thanks.

------
justin66
Is there anything about this Pascal superior to the Borland pascal of the
time?

~~~
justin66
No really, I'm asking. It would be interesting to know how they compare.

